# Need help heartworm positive



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I had 2 2years and 11 years collies 1 dachshund 4 months and 7 week old pit bull and a 6 month old pyrenees . One of our collies we decided that she would be happier with an active lifestyle. There is a collie group that rescues collies and uses them as therapy dogs and dogs for the handicap. Our girl Nala is so smart and so well mannered but she just always love being able to see people and go places and help so we donated her to the organization. Today was her vet checkup and she tested positive for heartworm in a very early stage. The lady from the rescue group called me crying and now I'm worried about my other dogs. Besides the two youngest everyone was on heartworm preventative. Cancer struck my family and our spare money was very tight so we couldn't afford the heartworm treatment at that time. I'm getting them all tested by the end of this week. I have read about using ivermectin 1% injectable for heartworm prevention and slow kill treatment. I know I can not give it to my collie. The vets think if she tests positive they will not be able to treat her at all since she's so old. I will be getting her tested to see if she has the brain barrier or not just in case she does test positive for heart worms. My question is should I dilute the ivermectin with propylene glycol or not. Some people say it is safer and that is how they dilute it for the actual ivermectin heartworm pill. I will be giving it to my pyrenees dachshund and pitbull if she's old enough. It's a better deal that way then the pills.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

At one vet appointment, my vet closed the door and said to give one tenth of a cc per 10 pounds, straight. According to him if you give it straight it also kills intestinal parasites. I use a 1 cc syringe and am sure that I have a very accurate weight on the dog. Example: my puppy weighs 23 pounds, so I give twenty-three hundredths of a cc (.25cc). That is easy to do with a 1cc syringe, but not so easy with anything larger. He said that is what he gives to his own dogs. I give it orally.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope your dogs turn up negative.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have heard of people treating with Ivomec but I have also heard that it is best not to give it to certain breeds. I was thinking it was Pyrenees but I could be wrong. I would definitely ask your vet first

Just saw that you said that you couldn't vine it to your collie. That might have been the breed I was thinking of. I need to read better


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I would not treat heartworm on my own with out the guidance of a veterinarian. If I remember right when I worked at the vet clinic it can be a touchy process. 
I hope they all test negative and if you get a positive you are able to treat them successfully.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Just to clarify, the dosages of Ivomec 1% injectable that I gave were for prevention, not treatment. It is my understanding that it will kill the microfilaria (babies) in the bloodstream, but not the adults in the heart.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

But when the microfilaria die the adults have to eventually die. And no babies will be there to replace them correct? I know herding breeds are very sensitive. For 45 I can send my collies saw sample to get her tested for the MDR1 gene. Which is what I will do if she tests positive. Ivermectin is used by vets for treatment but not in the collie or herding breeds.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

The vet told me that the adults would eventually die. I would be a little nervous about giving it to a heartworm positive dog without talking to a veterinarian about it first.


----------

